

TIL that in former days chimneys were sweeped by Climbing boys - wolfgke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimney_sweep#United_Kingdom

======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles like this. It's against the HN rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
erkose
Let me teach you something else Mary Poppins
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Poppins_%28film%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Poppins_%28film%29)

